# HELP!!!! pregnant rat bleeding vagina



## Emsylove (Mar 16, 2009)

just got my hairless rat out and she is having what i first thought was a period but then i remembered she is pregnant is this a problem?
I do not know how long through her pregnancy she is, as she has been in with a male for almost 2 months on and off
is this a miscarriage or labour?
she isnt that big, bellywise either


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

To be honest if it has been for more than a few hours, and you can see the blood, I'd be worried.

I've found that hairless does that are pregant are liable to problems in the birthing.
With the does who I have had problems with i the past have presented with vaginal bleeding prior to labour and then been unable to give birth. Even when taken to the vet I've lost both does who have presented like this. Both were second litters after having a first litter without issues. This is why I no longer breed from hairless does!

How old is she? Has she had a litter before? Is she a small doe who has been put to a big buck? All these seem to affect the outcome of a pregnancy in hairless does.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

You "forgot" she was pregnant??


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Rats dont have periods:whistling2:


----------



## BlueRat (Oct 3, 2010)

Im saddened that you have bred an animal without having the most basic knowledge about it (ie, that rats don't have periods) and then even managed to 'forget' she was pregnant.

She deserves better.


----------



## polar (Sep 24, 2009)

Vet?
If I am worried about any of my animals pregnant or not I would be at the vets. Better to be safe than sorry. 

How can you forget she's pregnant?


----------



## Emsylove (Mar 16, 2009)

saxon said:


> To be honest if it has been for more than a few hours, and you can see the blood, I'd be worried.
> you can see the blood but it was not their when i checked hgalf an hour later
> 
> I've found that hairless does that are pregant are liable to problems in the birthing.
> ...


she is around 6 months but we dont know for sure as we got her from a pet shop and they didnt tell us but she is fully grown, this is her first litter and the male was only slightly bigger than her.
Also i didnt really remember that she was preganate cos i was so worried about her, and i dont think straight when i am worried!
she has stoped the bleeding and if it starts again i will take her to the vets


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

So... Not only are you breeding a hairless doe, when you obviously need to be doing more research, you're also breeding a hairless doe from a petshop?!? Brilliant. Where'd I put that popcorn?? *wanders off*


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Here, have some of mine.


----------



## klair328 (Nov 15, 2006)

if you got them both at same times from same petshop thier prob brother and sis.. the bleeding could be her miscarrying or a pup stuck somewhere or something.. im not a rodent breeder so dont know.. id have taken her to vets with the bleeding even just for check up x


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Nix said:


> View attachment 42743
> 
> 
> Here, have some of mine.



So kind :2thumb:


----------



## Emsylove (Mar 16, 2009)

hi guys,
ems brother here
she asked me to explain,
at donny we purchased an adult double rex rat, this rat we then paired with our male het dumbo. the other day we looked at her and her V section was a bit bloody areound the edges, maybe from a bite or i dont know. we were asking about what this could be. she isnt from a petshop and i dont know why she said that, but could you please all stay polite as she is a 10 year old little girl,
thanks:2thumb::no1:

p.s. the rats are bred for a breed to feed programme


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

Emsylove said:


> she is around 6 months but we dont know for sure as we got her from a pet shop and they didnt tell us but she is fully grown, this is her first litter and the male was only slightly bigger than her.
> Also i didnt really remember that she was preganate cos i was so worried about her, and i dont think straight when i am worried!
> she has stoped the bleeding and if it starts again i will take her to the vets


Emsy if she is only 6 months she won't be fully grown just yet but is old enough to breed from. How is she today?
It could be one of may things really. Miscarriage, infection or even just a bite as your borther says. Is the male still in with her. If so take him out.



klair328 said:


> if you got them both at same times from same petshop thier prob brother and sis.. the bleeding could be her miscarrying or a pup stuck somewhere or something.. im not a rodent breeder so dont know.. id have taken her to vets with the bleeding even just for check up x


Klair vets are shite with hairless rats........mines a good rodent vet and even she thought I was taking the doe in because it had a skin problem!

Emsy's borther,

Thanks for letting everyone know she's only a bairn some people can become quite irritated by unresearched breeding and if they don't know it's a child involved they may not take care as to how they 'handle' things.
Having bought the rats as a feeder programme I can guarantee you will not have enough babies to feed your snakes even if you only have one or two. Hairless are useless as feeder breeders..Go and get some decent feeder breeders otherwise you will be feeding both the hairless and buying frozen in!
Let emsy keep the hairless as a pet!


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Double rex is better than hairless, definitely. If she's pregnant now, she needs to be removed from the male and given her own space to give birth and care for her babies. The stress of having him around could upset her, plus she'll get pregnant straight away after giving birth, which isn't healthy for her, the babies she's nursing, or those that she'd be carrying. She needs a one level cage with a bed (somewhere to nest/hide) and a lot of nesting material (none of that horrible fluffy stuff... it's dangerous), plus a lot of extras in the way of kale, sardines, tuna, lactol, etc etc etc AFTER the babies are born.


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

is the male still housed with her?


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Emsy's bro - maybe you could help out your sister and get her responsible adult on here to read around and help?


----------



## polar (Sep 24, 2009)

Should a 10 year old have access to a forum with adults on it?


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Well the adult stuff should be in the 18+ section this is help and chat after all.


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

emmamalakian said:


> Should a 10 year old have access to a forum with adults on it?


Why not?????

That's why there is an 18+ section.


----------



## polar (Sep 24, 2009)

saxon said:


> Why not?????
> 
> That's why there is an 18+ section.


I think the posts with her age in it should be removed. And its not what she could see but who could see her. You never know what sort of folk are on the net these days.


----------



## angelgirls29 (Jul 10, 2010)

She's been on here since she was 8?


----------



## klair328 (Nov 15, 2006)

a ten year old that knows the word vagina.. period and miscarrage.. i dont my 14 year old little cousin would know those words yet lol


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

klair328 said:


> a ten year old that knows the word vagina.. period and miscarrage.. i dont my 14 year old little cousin would know those words yet lol


I have grandchildren who have known, and understood, those words for years and the youngest one is only 9 now....in fact they know and understand many more 'delicate' issues as they have always been explained to whenever they asked a question...

If they are brought up in an open family who will discuss these things and not molly coddle them and shelter them from the world they will be more mature about these things.

Havig said that there is always the chance that the OP is indeed older ad is looking to avoid criticism and confrontation...either way I'd err on the side of caution with the intensity of the replies.


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

klair328 said:


> a ten year old that knows the word vagina.. period and miscarrage.. i dont my 14 year old little cousin would know those words yet lol


 
YOur deluding yourself if you think that to be honest!
She/he probably knows more than you think!:gasp:


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Agreed. My 8 year old sister knows all of those but then she is a country lass and learned about animals at a young age.


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

The OP said in a post asking about "horse sharing" that she was 12 - May 2011.


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

It doesn't really matter how old the OP actually is does it?
If she feels intimidated then that is wrong. Things can be said in many ways and sometimes they are said in the wrong way!


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

saxon said:


> It doesn't really matter how old the OP actually is does it?
> If she feels intimidated then that is wrong. Things can be said in many ways and sometimes they are said in the wrong way!


No, probably not - just wondered why her brother said she was 10. 

Obviously, the health of the rat/s is far more important, but I can't help with that!


----------



## Emsylove (Mar 16, 2009)

Stephen P said:


> The OP said in a post asking about "horse sharing" that she was 12 - May 2011.


that was my older sis she is 12, but we share a account as mum said i cant have one yet and she makes my Emma my older sis check everything i write.
sorry for making it hard to understand :blush:
i never really come on here most of it is Emma i only come on here when my biggest brother cant help me


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

she might have had a litter and eaten them.You didn't respond to the question of whether the males is still with her.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Emsylove said:


> that was my older sis she is 12, but we share a account as mum said i cant have one yet and she makes my Emma my older sis check everything i write.
> sorry for making it hard to understand :blush:
> i never really come on here most of it is Emma i only come on here when my biggest brother cant help me


Maybe if you signed your name at the bottom of the posts you write, then we would know it was you?


----------



## angelgirls29 (Jul 10, 2010)

feorag said:


> Maybe if you signed your name at the bottom of the posts you write, then we would know it was you?


Even just a nickname, if you don't want people to know your real name?


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

OK...thats all as clear as mud :no1:

Best of luck with the Rat, Im sure she will be fine as long as if there is any further issues you get her looked at.

I also agree, maybe when you post put a little pink note on the bottom saying Ems little sister or something, best not give you name.


----------



## Emsylove (Mar 16, 2009)

she isnt in with the male and hasnt been for over 2 weeks and she hasnt given birth yet either but the bleeding has stoped 
Ems little sis


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

That's great - helps a lot to know who we are speaking to - guessing ages is very difficult, or who is using an account that more than one person has access to. :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Gestation for rats is usually right around the 21 day mark, so if she's not given birth in another week, she probably isn't pregnant. But the last week of pregnancy is when they really balloon in size, as well.


----------

